# Coins found with Metal Magnet summer of 2019



## RCO (Nov 7, 2019)

not sure if I had previously mentioned that I had been using a metal magnet this past summer , I got one around the first week of July and most of these coins were found in July and August , also went out a couple times in September but not often . 
the picture does not include coins I found earlier in the year when the snow melted or the coins I found in a local park after spring flooding . 

most were found in a busy public dock area in one of the larger towns here , also found coins at several smaller docks and public waterfront parks around this area . 

all the coins found are Canadian as US coins are not magnetic , a few were found when swimming like the old 1900 copper penny but most with the magnet . 


in total I found 7 - $ 2 coins ( picture only shows 6 as 1 got stuck in the centre console of vehicle , the day I found it and never been able to get it out , was looking at it and it slipped down a small hole )

4 - $1 coins , all $ 2 and $1 modern coins are magnetic but I don't find very many of them , its odd the $ 2 coins were all found in entirely different locations , I'd find 1 off a certain dock then never find another one ,

53 - 25 cent / quarters  , also found 1 token which looks very much like a quarter and made by Canadian mint in 2000 for millennium 

86 - 10 cent / dimes - these are only magnetic if made after 1967 , same as quarter , the old silver dimes aren't magnetic , quarters and dimes all have dates from late 60's till now 

47 - 5 cent / nickels - not all Canada nickels are magnetic , only ones made from 1920's > 1981 and from 2000 > now , the ones made from 81-2000 are a slightly different metal and not magnetic , oldest nickel I found was from 1931 , also found a couple from 1959 and 1960 years 

23 - 1 cent / penny - only pennies made from 2000 until they quit making them in 2012 are magnetic , they also didn't hold up well in the water , most are badly damaged despite not being very old , I assumed there is many more at that location which would be made of copper but I couldn't pull them out , also found 1 king Edward era penny from 1900's when swimming its the green coloured coin in the picture


----------

